# Jumbo steamed crabs today 7-15-18



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

This is the 3rd time we had steamed crabs at Suicide Bridge Restaurant. All three times they were excellent. Jombo heavy crabs. We watched some crabbers bringing in their bushels of crabs. They said the crabs have been large so far this year.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

That looks REALLY good


----------

